# how to securely pin a half-lap joint?



## RobWeber (Aug 28, 2008)

I am making an arts & crafts style picture frame with half-lap joints at the corners. I wanted to pin the joint, so I clamped sides A and B, marked and drilled a nice hole - and wouldn't you know it, the sides must have slipped a little while drilling. When I unclamped them and inserted the pin, there's now an unsightly gap. So - for next time, should I glue the 2 halves together, clamp & dry, and then drill? How do the pros do it? Thanks.

Rob


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know about the "pros" , but I would definitely glue first, and put the pin in later. I can't see any advantage to doing it the other way.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Second Charlie's comment. The door on my router bit cabinet was glued first, then drilled/pinned.

-Gerry


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah, i've had the same problem. the solution was as these guys say: glue first, let it dry enough, then pin it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it "off" in the direction so you can drawbore it? If so, you might have the strongest joint around. Plus, you might be able to justify some cool drawbores.


----------



## RobWeber (Aug 28, 2008)

Learn something every time. And now I get to look into drawbore joints and square pins. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Think there is a Chris Schwarz blog entry on this as well as a video from him on how to do this…

Update - Link to Article
http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/cSchwarz/z_art/drawBoring/drawBoring4.asp

Link to video









DVD with most info
http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/AV10-D.htm


----------

